# Hyped Fuzz Anyone?



## dorrisant (Mar 1, 2019)

I built one of these... Checked every component as it went in. I have double checked everything and looked for solder bridges. There seems to be no reason for the way that it is operating. There is a barely audible signal with the switch in the up or down positions. It is loud and clear in the center position and all pots seem to do their job. I pulled the switch and checked for proper operation, no problem there. BOM calls for an On-On-On switch, doesn't specify Type 1 or Type 2. The operation of these switches may seem a bit odd but I am familiar with them from past experience. With the switch removed from the PCB I can jump the switch pads in the same manner as the switch would, makes no difference in the operation. Voltages at the IC pins look like they are right, but I can't tell for sure because they are not given with the build doc. All parts that I used are those called for on the BOM. This is no way close to being my first pedal build. I sell pedals on a regular basis, I have built hundreds from scratch, including making my own boards. 

I would post pics but keep getting "The uploaded file is too large". Ok, but where is it posted what the size limit may be? The pics I want to upload are about 3.5MB each. I'm not going to play the resize game until I know what the max size is. Anyone know? I could almost bet money that some of you guys would love to see some of my builds, so please let me know.

Just wondering if anyone has built one of these and would be kind enough to share the voltages maybe...? Thanks for taking a look.

Tony


----------



## Robert (Mar 1, 2019)

The switch should be Type 2, there are recommended part numbers listed in the BOM.  (100-DP6-T100B1M1QE or 100-DP6-T200B1M1QE)
Max file attachment size is 1MB.

I have one of these here I'll crack open in the morning and measure any voltages you need.


----------



## dorrisant (Mar 2, 2019)

Ok... here are some pics... Maybe someone else can see something wrong... beside the fact that the switch has been pulled.


----------



## Robert (Mar 2, 2019)

Here are the voltage measurements from my working unit:

Controls are all at minimum, switch in center position, pedal in bypass.

*IC1*
1: 4.6V
2: 4.6V
3: 4.19V
4: 0V
5: 4.19V
6: 4.57V
7: 4.56V
8: 9.202V

*IC2*
1: 4.55V
2: 4.55V
3: 4.55V
4: 0V
5: 4.53V
6: 4.49V
7: 4.49V
8: 9.14V

*IC3*
1: 4.529V
2: 4.54V
3: 4.50V
4: 0V
5: 4.4975V
6: 4.54V
7: 4.54V
8: 9.18V

*Q1*
C: 7.077V
B: 2.75V
E: 2.13V

*Q2*
C: 4.27V
B: 1.94V
E: 1.33V

*Q3*
C: 4.27V
B: 1.94V
E: 1.33V

*Q4*
C: 9.2V
B: 3.22V
E: 2.60V


----------



## dorrisant (Mar 2, 2019)

Thank you kind sir!


----------



## dorrisant (Mar 28, 2019)

Finally got around to checking these voltages. The check revealed high voltage on the collectors and emmiters of Q2 & Q3. Checked the emitter common resistor (R15) and it was completely open. After a swap we are good to go! Thank you again bro!!


----------

